# Sunn O)))



## Apoc666 (Jan 28, 2010)

Any fans of Sunn O)))?


----------



## Excitement! (Jan 28, 2010)

I like them a lot. Seen them live, which everyone should do at least once. It's some crazy ish.


----------



## Hir (Jan 28, 2010)

Love 'em.

inb4 michaelfoster hate parade


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes.

All day, all night. 

(sometimes)

Drone is maybe the best music ever.


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 28, 2010)

My favourite song is O))) BOW 1


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 28, 2010)

Black 1 is alright, I find most of their stuff really bland though. It's like flavorless gruel metal :V .


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 28, 2010)

Can't stand it.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 29, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> It's like flavorless gruel metal :V .



Sunn O))) is to gruel as, uh, every power metal band ever is to fruity pebbles.

Both lack nutrition but gruel at least will fill up your stomach for much, much longer.

I got nothing.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

Juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..........
chugchugchugChugChugChugCHUGCHUGCHUG
Chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 29, 2010)

theyre not bad, though im not huge on drone metal, but from what ive heard theyre alright.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> theyre not bad, though im not huge on drone metal, but from what ive heard theyre alright.



Wait, so did you actually listen to them? 

So I was in metal shop the other day trying to fix my amperage problem, while vertical welding. So I started singing along.


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 29, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> theyre not bad, though im not huge on drone metal, but from what ive heard theyre alright.



They are, show me another band that is trying to find the brown note


----------



## Aden (Jan 29, 2010)

BWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

\Monoliths & Dimensions was one of my aoty picks for '09
\\Inbe4 fridge joke


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 29, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> They are, show me another band that is trying to find the brown note



mythbusters already tried that haha. didnt work.






MichaelFoster said:


> Wait, so did you actually listen to them?
> 
> So I was in metal shop the other day trying to fix my amperage problem, while vertical welding. So I started singing along.



hush you, you know how i feel about music elitists ;p


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 29, 2010)

They did it wrong, cuz O))) BOW 1 makes me wanna go to the bathroom. And it's my favourite song


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 29, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> They did it wrong, cuz O))) BOW 1 makes me wanna go to the bathroom. And it's my favourite song



well now i know what to do if im constipated hahaha


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 29, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> well now i know what to do if im constipated hahaha



Hahahaha, I should recommend it


----------



## Entropy (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah I've got some of their stuff. It's not bad, but I find it hard to listen to and I prefer Tool or Juno Reactor if I want to listen to some slow and eerie music.


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't mind Tool. I liked Schizm they are kinda weird


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 30, 2010)

I've never heard of him. Is he in the charts or something? Because honestly, if he isn't, I don't care.


----------



## Gight (Jan 30, 2010)

Who?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 30, 2010)

Nobody, Gight. Just some fag singer.


----------



## Aden (Jan 31, 2010)

Teto said:


> Is he in the charts or something? Because honestly, if he isn't, I don't care.



8/10


----------

